# Will I be safe running with this now?



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok, I made a couple post on here talking about me and my KA-T idea, you guys said that my internals wont hold up and that worries me like crazy. So, the turbo kit I plan on using can help me out. I planned on using the stage 1 plus kit but I think I'll go with the stage 2. If I use this, now will I be able to run high 12's? Also will I be safe doing it and be able to run it at 300hp even possibly on a daily basis. I'll be driving this a good amount daily, but I do have a back up car. Help me out and throw out some of your ideas. Here's the kit. So to sum it all up, will my stock internals hold up, can I run high 12's and can I do it with 300hp?

http://www.import-autoperformance.com/240sxstage2.html


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Your stock internals should be fine up to around 300-350hp, depending on the condition. I would recommend testing your compression before starting on this so that you know where you stand. There are plenty of people daily driving 300hp on stock internals. However, if you want to go past 350hp, I would recommend bearing and rods at least with pistons soon after the 400hp mark. 300hp or just over should get you running high 12's on a good day.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

that said there is the possibility that you will crack something. The internals, while overengineered, were not designed to stand up to 300+ hp

Maybe look at slightly less Hp for more reliability but go more severe in the weight reduction?


----------



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

wait, so the kits internals wont stand up to 300hp plus? I was hoping for like 315-325ish. I basically want to run high 12's, tips, advice.....Anything!


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

It depends on the condition of the engine. If your compression and such is decent, you should have no problem running 300whp. Just turn down the boost for daily driving.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

bigbadbrad said:


> wait, so the kits internals wont stand up to 300hp plus? I was hoping for like 315-325ish. I basically want to run high 12's, tips, advice.....Anything!


not forever no, something will give eventually. No one can say whether it will be the first time you run it or it could last for months/years

You cant expect an engine thats designed to handle sub 150hp to produce double its power and still be as reliable


----------



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

So what are some things I can do to help it last longer and be safer. I wont really be running it every week. Maybe twice one month and then not really do it again for like 4 + months But still. What can I do?


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Pistons, rods, bearings...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

how bout the SR? can it handle 400RWHP without mayor internal upgrades? bigger turbo, fuel system, is enought? or also rebuilt with forged parts?...upgrade the ECU as well


----------



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

OK guys, how about this. I want to buy this crate engine cuz it has most of the upgrades I was already planning on doing. So hows this sound, get the crate motor and slap on the stage 2 turbo kit. I compared the two a little and they seam to match up. What do you guys think? This will also help me reach my high 12's goal safer. So..... What you guys think and any problems you think I mite face?

BTW: you have to go to the side with the links and click crate motor, It says KA24DET. You'll find it. :thumbup: 

The engine
http://www.tophatperformance.com/

The turbo kit
http://www.import-autoperformance.com/240sxstage2.html


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the motor looks good but the kit sounds a little pricey... id want a ball bearing turbo too


----------



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

ya but I got about a year to save for it and I've made a good amount of money last month so ya.......I'll comment more later. I g2g but, so you guys think it should match up good?


----------

